# Where To Get Smart Kitchen Renovation Ideas?



## creativeconcret (Apr 24, 2017)

Cooking is an everyday job from which we have no recluse. And cooking food regularly in the same old kitchen becomes monotonous and boring. Reinventing your kitchen is a great way to get rid of the daily monotony of kitchen. With few simple kitchen renovation ideas we can give your kitchen and cooking an entirely fresh mood.

Please comment some useful tips.:glasses:


----------



## Marizius (May 26, 2017)

My wife insisted on changing some doors in cupboards with curtains. Now when she needs refreshment she changes the colours.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

1) Get Ikea cabinets for your remodel, they are a better value as they are modular and flat shipped. They are also the most functional cabinets I have ever seen. 

2) Get a single bay offset sink. It will allow you to wash large items, you can always use a small tub for rinse/washing. The off set sink will allow you to have a pullout trash can next to the garbage disposal and save you more cabinet space.

3) Bigger is far from Better! Unless you have a lot of people cooking, bigger means you will spend more time looking for things and walking around the kitchen to get them. My U shaped kitchen with peninsula is very efficient. I can have 3 people working in it. My mom's huge kitchen has a large island that cuts the kitchen in half, I don't care for it.

4) Pullouts will always be better than a standard cabinet.

5) Organize things that go together. Have your silverware drawer next to the dishwasher and plates close by as well. To much to say on how things should be grouped together in the "kitchen triangle".


----------



## BoBBuild (Aug 26, 2019)

Marizius said:


> My wife insisted on changing some doors in cupboards with curtains. Now when she needs refreshment she changes the colours.


wow. thanks for the tip!


----------



## barnettnce (May 23, 2018)

On the off chance that you are planning to renovate your kitchen, you will want to totally think about the perfect kitchen shelves, cupboards, deck, and divider shading. 
There are a few various basics to think through on the off chance that you are going for an exact topic. To get the look perfectly.


----------



## CoolYeah (Nov 8, 2019)

Choose an easy to clean but beautiful baffle and countertops , when cooking and cleaning it can let the mood change.At least the cleaning wasn't that bad, I think.


----------

